# Beamish Museum



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a MH friendly overnight parking spot close to Beamish Museum. Can be on a bus route as 25 per cent discount given on entry fee if using North East buses I think.
Thanks Julie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't been in a few years Julie. But it might be possible to overnight in the car park as it's enormous.

Call them. Tel: 0191 370 4000

Fax: 0191 370 4001

Email: [email protected]

Ray.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

julie1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a MH friendly overnight parking spot close to Beamish Museum. Can be on a bus route as 25 per cent discount given on entry fee if using North East buses I think.
> Thanks Julie


http://www.bobbyshaftocaravanpark.co.uk/

Try here its close to the museum
Bri


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You used to be able to take the growler in as well.
Ted.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A motorhome friendly spot in Tyne and Wear?

Not many about and I am wasting my time by contacting the local Council officers. I feel a rant coming on. :roll: 

If you want an overnight spot and then travel to Beamish in the van then I may be able to help with a wilding spot.

Do not attempt to park up in the Stanley area, they are still eating Missionaries.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> A motorhome friendly spot in Tyne and Wear?
> 
> Not many about and I am wasting my time by contacting the local Council officers. I feel a rant coming on. :roll:
> 
> ...


Not if you show yer builders bum, have loadsa tattoos and say "Wheeyyy eyyee Hinnee".

Ray.


----------

